# Phragmipedium Memoria Mariza Rolando



## Djthomp28 (Nov 11, 2020)

I bought this one from @littlefrog several years back. Unfortunately, it was infected with crown rot last year and almost did not make it. Thankful recovery is coming along nicely this year. The flowers seem to be slightly different with each blooming but the light dorsal is consistent.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 11, 2020)

Neat. Taller than I might have expected.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids. Good save.


----------



## KateL (Nov 13, 2020)

Nice shape, particularly the pouch! Too soon to say about size, given the challenges, but well done on the save!


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2020)

The pale dorsal is interesting. It's a very pretty flower.


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 14, 2020)

Very pretty...I, too, especially like the pouch.


----------



## blondie (Nov 15, 2020)

Very nice, my plant has yet to bloom


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks all!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 24, 2021)

Here is a quick update on this clone. The heat is impacting the color but the size is nice.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 24, 2021)

Okay  I originally thought the flower was small until the last pic. Nice flower!


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 24, 2021)

Me too! That is really quite nice, although personally I'd prefer a plant that took after the Hanne Popow parent for size. Awesome color.


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2021)

Very attractive and the dorsal looks kov-like.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2021)

Yay besseae hyrids! Congrats on the save. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 27, 2021)

I tend to gravitate towards the brighter, more saturated colors, but this is refreshing. I really like the shape, there's something very elegant and refined about it!


----------

